# آلات القطع بتقنية البلازما



## mohamed sudan (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
وبعد 
كنت استفسر عن الموضوع اعلاه ولم اجد مايشفي ظمئي 
وارجو منكم إفادتي في هذا البحث
واكون شاكرا لكم إن ارسلتموه في المنتدي لتعم الفائدة والسلام عليكم
وجزاكم الله عني وعن العلم كل خير


----------



## zamalkawi (21 فبراير 2010)

ما هو السؤال؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 فبراير 2010)

mohamed sudan قال:


> السلام عليكم والرحمة
> وبعد
> كنت استفسر عن الموضوع اعلاه ولم اجد مايشفي ظمئي
> وارجو منكم إفادتي في هذا البحث
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
الأخ م. محمد سودان​ 
هذه مواقع 
http://www.arcraftplasma.com/welding/plasma-cutting-machines.htm


[URL="http://www.cuttingsystems.com/"]http://www.cuttingsystems.com/[/URL]​ 

وهذا موقع ويكيبيديا 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_cutting​ 
كما ارفق ملفات pdf​ 
ارجو ان تجد فيما سبق بغيتك 
ويمكنك البحث في قوقل.​ 
وفقك الله.​


----------



## mohamed sudan (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك ايها الاخ الكريم على هذا العطاء الفذ وارجو من الله لك جزيل الشكر والتوفيق 
وعسى ان اتشرف بمعرفه امثالك من الذين اعدهم الله لخدمه العلم والله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى 1982 (25 فبراير 2010)

*مساعدة*

اعمل بمصنع سكر مهندس ورشة انتاجية وقامت الشركة بشراء ماكينة قطع بالبلازما المانى وقمت انا بتركيبها وقرائت الكتالوج وهى بحوالى20الف جنية وتعتمد على ضغط الهواء الجوى الى حوالى 5.5بارعن طريق كمبروسر بالاضافة الى مرور تيار كهربى 120امبير تقطع صاج بسمك يصل الى45مللى لاكن بها عيوب راسلنى عبر الاميل من الموقع


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الملفات يادكتور


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مارس 2010)

فــــزّاع قال:


> مشكور على الملفات يادكتور


 


فــــزّاع قال:


> بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عمر الناهي (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## xpqjcd7e (10 مارس 2012)

Gucci Sukey TotesWithin the last few years,http://www.gucciinpopular.com, I have seen more and more ladies carrying Sukey handbags This is because retailers found on the Internet offer a convenient shopping experience The designer label on the bag,gucci outlet, lends it a status symbol,http://www.gucciyourlover.com, in short when it comes to different types of bags a designer handbag beats the other bags that are being sold in the marketPurseHandbags in this style have the serial code "128522", and retails approximately at $1095Related articles： gucci shoes http://www.creativeguccisale.com


----------

